

From Oxford to Silicon Valley (Auctomatic) - drm237
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7048556.stm
Kulveer Taggar moved to Silicon Valley in California after graduating from Oxford and working as an investment banker. Now after months of preparation he sees whether his hard work has paid off.
======
sbraford
56,258 lines -- That's a lot of code! What is Auctomatic written in? Very
impressive stuff, from what I've seen so far.

~~~
immad
Smalltalk

~~~
yariv
From the URLs, it looks like Auctomatic has been written in PHP, ASP, Arc,
Fortran, Python, QBasic, and Cobol :)

